# Blues backing tracks



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Gibson and Guitar Center are having a contest to find the "King of the Blues". For the contest, contestants choose one of 25 blues backing tracks to play with at the competition. Unfortunately, the contest is open only to US residents. But the tracks are available on line for free! They cover a wide variety of blues styles. 

http://gc.guitarcenter.com/kingoftheblues/tracks.cfm


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot !!! kksjur


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Some great tracks. Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice post :wave:


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Man !:smile:


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Thankeewwwww!!! Some great tracks in there! Ever _REALLY_ listen to a Dwight Yoakum album with Pete Anderson on lead? Yikes! Not my genre, but holy cow!

Regards


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks gt90 - great post.

Brian


----------

